# Las Vegas



## Dean (Oct 30, 2008)

I need to figure out which resorts are closest to the Wynn LV as I may attend a conference there.  I'd prefer to stay at the Marriott but it's 1.4 miles, workable but I wanted to see the other options available.  I have access to II and RCI.  Please provide info on resort quality in addition to location if known.  Thanks.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't know for sure without a map, but I think HGVC by the Convention Center or HGVC on the Strip, probably the former.  I've traded into both and you won't be dissatisfied with either.

George


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 30, 2008)

Likely any of the HGVC's (Flamingo, Strip and LV Hilton) would be roughly the same distance from the Wynn.  Summer Bay Desert Club would also be about the same distance as the HGVC Flamingo.


----------



## Dean (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks.  Unless I could find something both in the quality range as the Marriott and close enough for an easy walk back and forth, it wouldn't aid me any.  It's been years since I've been to LV.  I also have direct access to Bluegreen's Club 36 which I believe is a block or so further than the Marriott.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 30, 2008)

Each is a 20 - 30 minute walk.

Wynn sits on the old Desert Inn site, if you can remember that far back.

The strip property is probably the most direct walk.  It's approx 1/4 mile north of Circus Circus.  You'll walk south on the strip or take the Duce (bus) about a mile or so to the front of the Wynn.

HGVC Flamingo and Summer Bay are on or near Koval, just south of the rear of the Sands Convention Center.   Sands sits next to Wynn across Desert Inn Drive (or Road).  Koval dead ends there at the south side of the Wynn Complex and the Desert Inn Golf Course (or whatever they call it now).

HGVC LV Hilton is probably the farthest.  It sits at the most north eastern edge of the Hilton property.   It however is an easy 5 minute walk from the monorail station at the Hilton.  One stop away is the LV Convention Center Station, which sits across the street from a rear entrance to the Wynn property.  A year ago they were shuttling people from the Wynn rear entrance to the hotel via shuttle bus on their property.  I'm not sure if it's now still open.  To walk it from the HGVC LV Hilton to the Wynn is probably a long 30 minutes.

All of the HGVC's and the Summer Bay are RCI Gold Crowns and comparable to Marriot quality.


----------



## Dean (Oct 30, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> Each is a 20 - 30 minute walk.
> 
> Wynn sits on the old Desert Inn site, if you can remember that far back.
> 
> ...


Thanks again.  Then it's just what will give me the best deal and availability on an exchange.  I do have the option of staying at the Wynn and having it paid for out of my work account but given I'm planning two meetings next year I was thinking of using a timeshare for this trip and saving those funds for other options, esp since we were thinking of staying a whole week and work might balk at that for a 3 day meeting if all on cash.  I also have the option of RCI points and Marriott reward points.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 30, 2008)

One last BAD idea...

Royal Vacation Suites is an RCI property which is about a 5 minute walk from the Wynn on Convention Center Drive.

The only problem is it's basically a toilet.

Good luck.


----------



## Snotick (Oct 31, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> One last BAD idea...
> 
> Royal Vacation Suites is an RCI property which is about a 5 minute walk from the Wynn on Convention Center Drive.
> 
> ...




A Toilet???     What are you basing your opinion on??  Have you actually stayed at this location??

My wife and I stayed there a couple of months ago. The walk is actually a little longer than 5 minutes, especially since the sidewalk was closed due to Encore construction.  
We found the Royal Resort (aka Royal Vacation Suites)  to be pretty nice. 
I knew, when I exchanged for the unit, that it was going to be a basic hotel room, there is no kitchen.  It did have a microwave and a medium size refrigerator.  It was clean and everything worked just fine.   
We found the people to be very nice, and while the pool wasnt large, it also wasnt very busy.  My only complaint was that the hot tub was being remodeled and was unavailable.  They have 4 or 5 cabanas that you can use (first come first serve)   We spent time at the pool on Saturday and Sunday, and there was always a cabana open if we wanted one.  
We also had a great time at the lobby bar, the bartenders were very friendly and went the extra mile to make us happy.   Also the drink prices were decent.  Unlike alot of other bars on the strip. 
It was also nice having a small restaraunt on sight.  We could alway get a seat right away, and found the food very good.  We even ordered hot wings and pizza, which they brought over to the bar while we watched the football game.   
There is a walgreens on the corner, about 5 minutes away.   
And you are 5 minutes from the famous Peppermill.

I think classifying this place as a toilet is a little harsh. I have stayed at alot of different places over the last 10 years,   both downtown and on the strip.
That includes the old Westward Ho, Las Vegas Club, Fitzgeralds, Riviera, Stardust, Tropicana, and the Wynn.  
I would rate the Royal Resort as being better than the Stardust, or Tropicana.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 31, 2008)

"...basically a toilet". 

Harsh, perhaps.   I based my comment on reviews from TUG and trip advisor, neither of which have been favorable, noticed that this "resort" typically SOLD for $1 on ebay FREQUENTLY last year, with many auctions going unbid, comments from business associates who stayed there during conventions & Tug's rating of Nevada T/S's where it ranks 52nd out of 55.

The OP wanted info on closeness to the Wynn and resort quality, stating he would prefer to stay at a Marriot T/S.  Marriott Grand Chateau ranks 6th, HGVC's rank 2 (strip), 4 (LV Hilton) & 5 (Flamingo).   If you just look at LV, these are the top 4 per tug reviews.  Compartively speaking 52nd puts Royal in the crapper.

I've walked past it many times and looked hard at several auctions when I was looking for a t/s convention housing, but admittedly never stayed there.

You however paint a better picture today than what I've read and heard.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## PeelBoy (Nov 1, 2008)

Royal Resort, to which I have access, is more than a toilet, but at best is a washroom.  I don't see anything good, except its location.  

I would pay an exchange fee to stay at Marriott or Hilton.


----------



## Dean (Nov 1, 2008)

How complete or functional might Summer Bay be by next August?  Right now we're leaning toward staying at the Wynn for the conference and staying a few days before on points or only using part of a week exchange.  In both cases Summer Bay is an options right now.  I did see mention on another thread about "exchange units", what does that mean in this context?


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 1, 2008)

Summer Bay Desert club is operational now and will be fully operational by next August.    I can't imagine them not having all their units up and running by then.

I'm not sure what the context exchange unit was being termed in the other thread. Summer Bay however is both a weeks and points resort.  They are also gaining inventory with the new location which the present developer is actively selling.  I would think unsold inventory would likely go to RCI &/or rental status until they sell.


----------



## Dean (Nov 1, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> I'm not sure what the context exchange unit was being termed in the other thread.


Thanks, I saw something about units that were furnished from the old furnishings being used for exchanges.


----------



## alanraycole (Nov 1, 2008)

*Hilton on the Strip is probably the closest nicest resort...*

I have stayed at the Hilton and walked to the Wynn on several occasions. But, one important consideration is that the distance between the two resorts is predominately vacant ground where old resorts have been demolished and new resorts are promised. Although I have walked it late at night several times, the walk between the resorts at night has inspired me to look over my shoulder many a time. There is a trolley, but I have never taken it and, of couse, a taxi would travel the distance in little more than a minute.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's a map - http://www.vegastodayandtomorrow.com/condomap.htm (just scroll down).


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 8, 2008)

*Clarification*



Dean said:


> Thanks, I saw something about units that were furnished from the old furnishings being used for exchanges.



Please see my explination in the other thread   RT


----------



## Dean (Nov 8, 2008)

roadtriper said:


> Please see my explination in the other thread   RT


Thanks.  I called the resort and they didn't act like they knew what I was talking about, which I likely didn't, LOL.  Since the lady seemed knowledgeable overall, I assumed this was the case, that it was temporary.  I did just accept an exchange for a 4/4 unit hoping that the 4/4 was the deluxe larger side.  I could have had a 2 BR but figured that ensuring the larger 1 BR was as good or better for 2 people.  I would like to thank everyone for their help in this area including on this thread, other posts and reviews.  I'll post a review when I return but it is still next Aug/Sep.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 8, 2008)

Dean...just curious...which resort?


----------



## Dean (Nov 8, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> Dean...just curious...which resort?


Sorry, the new summer Bay resort.


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 9, 2008)

Dean said:


> Sorry, the new summer Bay resort.



Dean, there are 2 different 1 bedroom configurations at the new resort. the standard one bedroom is like 515 sq. ft.   we had one of these last week and it would be very comfortable for 2 people  or a couple with a child.  I would consider it a 4/2 as there is no way into the bathroom without cutting through the bedroom.

the deluxe 1 bedroom which I havent seen in person, is aprox 750 sq. ft. and would be a 4/4 as there is 2 seperate privacy entrances into the common single bathroom.   if you havent seen the floorplans they are avail on the Summerbay website.    By next summer the resort should be 100% finished and working at full capacity.  

the Desert Club shuttle schedule shows the Wynn as one of the stops. but that route doesnt start till 10:30 and runs every 2 hours.  the 8am shuttle stops at harrah's    the walk to wynn isn't bad.  north on Koval to Sands Ave. then up to the strip. or there is a way to cut through the Venetian/ Palazzo out to the corner of sands Ave/Strip   RT


----------



## Dean (Nov 9, 2008)

roadtriper said:


> Dean, there are 2 different 1 bedroom configurations at the new resort. the standard one bedroom is like 515 sq. ft.   we had one of these last week and it would be very comfortable for 2 people  or a couple with a child.  I would consider it a 4/2 as there is no way into the bathroom without cutting through the bedroom.
> 
> the deluxe 1 bedroom which I havent seen in person, is aprox 750 sq. ft. and would be a 4/4 as there is 2 seperate privacy entrances into the common single bathroom.   if you havent seen the floorplans they are avail on the Summerbay website.    By next summer the resort should be 100% finished and working at full capacity.
> 
> the Desert Club shuttle schedule shows the Wynn as one of the stops. but that route doesnt start till 10:30 and runs every 2 hours.  the 8am shuttle stops at harrah's    the walk to wynn isn't bad.  north on Koval to Sands Ave. then up to the strip. or there is a way to cut through the Venetian/ Palazzo out to the corner of sands Ave/Strip   RT


Thanks, looking at the RCI online info and Website, I made the assumption that the 4/4 was the larger unit and will attempt to make sure that's what we get.  When I called the resort, the lady didn't seem certain on that subject.  Thanks for the shuttle info, I didn't realize they had one.  That may be helpful.  What we decided to do was take the Friday start date, arrive Fri night or Sat morning to noon and then move to the Wynn the day the conference starts.  That way we'll only have 2 nights at the Wynn and I can save those monies to do a second trip next year or a larger trip the year after.  We'll likely use the shuttle for exploring, etc and thus we may not rent a car otherwise and we may use it to change resort that Friday depending on how light I can get my wife to pack, LOL.


----------

